
Ask HN: Any good resources for learning back-end tech as a front-end engineer? - aalleavitch
I&#x27;ve been a developer for a while, but many of the little details of what&#x27;s happening behind the API remain a mystery to me. Does anyone have any favorite resources specifically aimed at helping engineers with front-end experience gain a deeper understanding of what&#x27;s happening on the other side of the stack? I&#x27;m particularly interested what&#x27;s going on closer to the hardware and the more arcane aspects of network infrastructure.
======
pacuna
You mentioned several different topics which would take a long time to learn.
I could help you with a Ruby path:

\- Learn the basics of Ruby (what's happening behind the API)

\- Learn the basics of Rails (what's happening behind the API)

\- Read Ruby under a microscope (what's going on closer to the hardware)

\- Learn the basics of cloud computing (AWS for example for the more arcane
aspects of network infrastructure)

You could pick other language and find similar resources for those. Also
there's ton of material out there for all of these topics. Good luck.

------
potta_coffee
I like Python, and Miguel Grinberg's blog has been really helpful and
informative to me.

